# opinion on bands



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

i am building a slingshot for hunting and plinking wondering. with this style of slingshot, what band style, and bands would you recommend. I was thinking flat bands but how would i attach ?

thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a browse through the Hunting section of the forum and check out what others are using.

Pretty much any style of frame and band are suitable when using the right ammo.

There's a plethora of good advice in the tutorials section too, showing band attachments and band making.

In particular, have a good read through this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have moved your query down to the hunting section, as that seems more appropriate to your question.

At the moment, your question is a bit too vague to give a proper response. You should check out the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

There are many, many different rigs that are appropriate for hunting. There are many, many rigs that are appropriate for plinking that would not be appropriate for hunting.

Take a bit of time and read on the forum a bit, and then we will be in a better position to help you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, Hrawk. I was typing as you were posting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is really cool but imo better suited for plinking and target shooting. I think your cedar natural would be a better hunting tool, especially with a nice set of latex flats, of course I am biased.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

August West said:


> That is really cool but imo better suited for plinking and target shooting. I think your cedar natural would be a better hunting tool, especially with a nice set of latex flats, of course I am biased.


i wasnt sure how to set this one up. i was thinking hunting because the grip feels really natural and comfortable. but you are probably right about the other one for hunting . this isnt complete but slowly getting there.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> I have moved your query down to the hunting section, as that seems more appropriate to your question.
> 
> At the moment, your question is a bit too vague to give a proper response. You should check out the following thread:
> 
> ...


 thanks for the link and sorry for posting in wrong topic i am new to forums in general and was torn between hunting and bands section


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Whats the draw weight your wanting?

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Honestly that thing is really cool, a slingglock. LOL

I like hunting slingshots that point quick and easily fit into a coat or cargo pocket.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Whats the draw weight your wanting?
> 
> SMS


i am still learning about draw weight and bands. not sure


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

G30 said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the draw weight your wanting?
> ...


 I know what you mean. Do you want bands that are high maintence but slings ammo faster or something that lasts more then twice as long and doesnt shoot AS fast but still shoots great? Tubing is easier to mess with..

SMS


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> G30 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> ...


ill probably want the slower but still a good shooter. I am going to order flatbands and tube to see what i really like.I kind of like heavy draw weight i like the feeling if that dosnt sound weird lol .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

G30 said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > G30 said:
> ...


 Haha i know what you mean! Order theraband tube black on ebay for $7.20 for 5 feet and for flatbands i would go on ebay and order 5 feet for the same price. Make sure you have a rotary cutter.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

G30 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > That is really cool but imo better suited for plinking and target shooting. I think your cedar natural would be a better hunting tool, especially with a nice set of latex flats, of course I am biased.
> ...


I am sure once you find the proper set up, that slingshot will be doing its job at being cool and kicking butt!

Love it

LGD


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

you could also use 1745 and 1842 looped tubes to


----------

